# Best Snooty?



## hijessicarose (Aug 12, 2013)

There are some snooty villagers that are ridiculously popular on these websites and I see them constantly (belltreeforums, reddit, gamefaqs, etc).
Who's your favorite snooty out of the bunch? And if you have a favorite that's not in the poll, feel free to share!


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 12, 2013)

Whitney! Portia!


----------



## th8827 (Aug 12, 2013)

My answer is Ankha, but I'm surprised that Olivia is not on here. She is cool.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 12, 2013)

th8827 said:


> My answer is Ankha, but I'm surprised that Olivia is not on here. She is cool.



There is a lot I've probably left out. I just added the ones to the poll that I see a lot haha.


----------



## Sena (Aug 12, 2013)

Tiffany. She is awesome. A dream villager of mine.


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

Annalise!


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Whitney is my all time favorite snooty m(_ _)m


----------



## Brackets (Aug 12, 2013)

I love Soleil the hamster, she's been in my town since the start and she's so cute! <3


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm partial to Monique. I happen to love her "Marilyn Monroe" look.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 12, 2013)

Bree is my snooty queen. As far as I'm concerned.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 12, 2013)

Whitneeeeeey!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2013)

I've 3/5 of those listed in the poll (Whitney & Freya in one town; Diana in the other) and I really don't know if I've a favourite. They're all lovely additions to my towns.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 12, 2013)

I've only encountered Olivia as a snooty, but I love her to death.


----------



## sweetfire (Aug 12, 2013)

Diana <3


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 12, 2013)

I like both Whitney and Diana but I picked Diana in the poll.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 12, 2013)

Whitney,Freya and Ankha! :3​


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my snooty queen is Blanche...but I also_ LOVE _Ankha.  I think she's adorable. <3  And they would be a dreamie of mine, except I don't really do that.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 12, 2013)

Lyla said:


> Annalise!



This


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 12, 2013)

Tiffany!

But man, Blanche and Ankha are a close second/third.


----------



## chriss (Aug 12, 2013)

KitchenWhisk said:


> Tiffany!
> 
> But man, Blanche and Ankha are a close second/third.



Yeah Tiffany is great! I loved her. She gave me her pic when she moved away.
Now I've got Freya and shes great too


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2013)

Opal


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 12, 2013)

I have 3 favorites, I can't chose 1.
Ankha, Blanche, Bree
I voted Ankha on the poll though.


----------



## bambiicakes (Aug 12, 2013)

Diana and Monique!


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 12, 2013)

Willow forever
cutest villager in the game, and just adorable & amazing


----------



## Jay (Aug 12, 2013)

Soleil.


----------



## Freya (Aug 12, 2013)

Just...Just take a guess ^.^


----------



## Fairydust (Aug 12, 2013)

Portia.


----------



## burnside (Aug 12, 2013)

Timbra! She is an avid reader of Chic Sheep Monthly. c:


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

I love all the Snootiessss.♥♥ My favorites are definitely Friga and Monique, though.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm actually surprised at the amount of votes for "other" xD
I knew there were some other popular ones but dang :3


----------



## Dorian (Oct 4, 2015)

Pancetti, Portia and Ankha, in that order


----------



## Licorice (Oct 4, 2015)

My favorite snooty is Alli but Violet is a very close second. I think she's gorgeous even though no one else seems to share that opinion. lol I also like Astrid, she's in my gamecube town and she's really nice to me. Claudia looks cool but I've never had her.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Oct 4, 2015)

Ankha!~


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 4, 2015)

My favorite Snooty villager is Olivia


----------



## Anblick (Oct 4, 2015)

Ankha and Portia are my snooties and I love them.  Portia gives me more PWPs and her house is easier to keep nice, haha. But I frickin love Ankha too.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 4, 2015)

Queenie or Purrl


----------



## heitann (Oct 4, 2015)

My favorite snooty by far is Astrid. She's been a close friend of mine in my town since she moved in back in 2013. I can't imagine my town without her  Likewise with Mathilda, she's been around longer than Astrid has and is as good as a friend to me as Astrid. I mostly like characters based on uniquity and design. I've never liked much of the popular crowd of villagers aside from the Octopi and Flora. For 3rd place it's a tie between Queenie and Robin. Queenie has been a close friend of mine in my town as well for as long as the Kangaroo duo(Never been able to part ways with my Snooty Trio), likewise for Robin but in City Folk.
Astrid > Mathilda > Queenie/Robin


----------



## Uly (Oct 4, 2015)

Whitney for me!


----------

